# 1946 Schwinn Womens Bike with wartime blackout hubs and skip tooth chain



## milbicycleman (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to let you guys know I have my original 1946 Schwinn Womens bike with wartime blackout hubs and skip tooth chain in the for sale section.


----------

